# hablar por los codos



## Azzurra

Ciao a tutti 
Non so come tradurre esattamente l'espressione "hablar por los codos"... Il dizionario suggerisce solo "essere un chiacchierone", ma mi domandavo se non ci fosse in italiano un'espressione più o meno idiomatica... Per esempio, "parlare a raffica" (ma forse sottolinea più la velocità con cui si parla...), oppure "parlare in continuazione" (che mi sembra più "neutra"...)
Qualche suggerimento?
Grazie...


----------



## Geviert

_essere un chiacchierone_ è corretto (magari _chiacchierona _rende di più ).


----------



## chlapec

Guarda questa  http://www.cafebabel.it/article/27624/Berlusconi-obama-bello-abbronzato-espressioni.html

C'è anche *logorroico*...


----------



## 0scar

La frase "hablar *hasta* por los codos" es menos común (Google) pero tiene más sentido que "hablar por los codos".


----------



## gatogab

Uno que habla por los codos es uno que no utiliza la boca para hablar, sino los codos.
Uno que habla *hasta por los codos = perfino dai gomiti* es uno al cual no le basta la boca para hablar y '_utliliza los codos'._

¿Algo semejante en italiano?
Lo decubriremos


----------



## 0scar

_Loquace, ciarliero._
_Locuaz, charlatán, verborrágico._

La _logorrea _es una condición psiquiátrica, los _logorreicos_ son esos locos que hablan solos.


----------



## flljob

También en México se dice _habla hasta por los codos_.
La logorrea no necesariamente es síntoma de locura, también lo es de alteraciones orgánicas (infartos).


----------



## ursu-lab

"Sembrare una radio" o "essere logorroico" o "parlare a vanvera" o "parlare perché si ha la lingua in bocca" (se dice delle stupidate) o "accendere il cervello prima di parlare" (sempre se dice delle stupidate), "farneticare",  ecc. Dipende dal contesto.

L'aggettivo "logorroico" in *italiano *(*diversamente dallo spagnolo*) è una *parola d'uso comune nel linguaggio colloquiale *(come molti altri aggettivi scientifici relativi a malattie che usiamo spesso per offendere...) per riferirsi a chi chiacchiera in continuazione senza prendere fiato.



Azzurra said:


> Ciao a tutti
> Il dizionario suggerisce *solo* "essere un chiacchierone", ma mi * domandavo *se non ci fosse in italiano *un'espressione più o meno  idiomatica.*..



Azzurra sta cercando un'espressione *colorita*, non un semplice aggettivo scontato come "loquace" o "chiacchierone".

Se metti la frase intera (chi parla e di cosa, eventualmente, parla) magari è più facile farsi venire in mente un'espressione adatta.


----------



## infinite sadness

Parlare a vanvera.


----------



## Agró

infinite sadness said:


> Parlare a vanvera.



Esto sería "hablar sin ton ni son", es decir, sin conocer el asunto del que habla, sin que se le pregunte, o, directamente, diciendo tonterías.


----------



## Valiska

'*Parlare a vanvera*' vuol dire parlare senza riflettere su ció che si dice, parlare a casaccio, mentre quando in spagnolo si utilizza l'espressione '*hablar por los codos*' ci si riferisce ad una persona che parla molto (troppo) e volentieri.

Secondo me il termine italiano che meglio rende l'idea é '*chiacchierone*'.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì ma spesso questo succede alle persone che parlano molto.


----------



## Valiska

E sí, hai ragione, ma non sempre ;-)


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> "Sembrare una radio" o "parlare a vanvera" o "parlare perché si ha la lingua in bocca" (se dice delle stupidate) o "accendere il cervello prima di parlare" (sempre se dice delle stupidate), "farneticare", ecc. Dipende dal contesto.
> *Hablar hasta por los codos* non implica dire cretinate, bensì parlare tanto che si deve aiutare dai gomiti
> 
> 
> L'aggettivo "logorroico" in *italiano *(*diversamente dallo spagnolo*) è una *parola d'uso comune nel linguaggio colloquiale *(come molti altri aggettivi scientifici relativi a malattie che usiamo spesso per offendere...) per riferirsi a chi chiacchiera in continuazione senza prendere fiato....
> 
> A uno que, non bastándole le boca y todo el sistema fonético, la voz le sale hasta por los codos.
> 
> Azzurra sta cercando un'espressione *colorita*, non un semplice aggettivo scontato come "loquace" o "chiacchierone".
> 
> Azzura, disculpa, pero lo encuentro sólo en dialecto salentino y a ti te interesa en italiano
> 
> Se metti la frase intera (chi parla e di cosa, eventualmente, parla) magari è più facile farsi venire in mente un'espressione adatta.
> La encuentro una feliz idea. (Creo que es calco italiano eso de feliz idea)


----------



## ursu-lab

Non so, ma se Azzurra avesse considerato sufficientemente "colorito" l'italiano "chiacchierone" non avrebbe nemmeno rivolto la domanda, visto che era l'aggettivo che aveva trovato sul dizionario e che evidentemente non la soddisfaceva... 

A meno che non ci sia lo stesso grado di intensità tra "ser un parlanchín" (chiacchierone) y "hablar por los codos" (essere logorroico).

Tra l'altro, "chiacchierone" è un termine neutro e generico: non solo significa che parla molto (*e non* *moltissimo *come "logorroico"*), ma è un chiacchierone anche chi racconta cose che non dovrebbe raccontare (come sinonimo di pettogolo) o chi parla molto in compagnia, detto in tono simpatico (esattamente come "parlanchín"). Quindi potrebbe essere ambiguo e usato bonariamente, cosa che non credo succeda se dici di uno che "habla por los codos".

*
*logorroico *(dal Garzanti):
*2* (_estens_.) *eccessivamente *loquace, verboso 

Finora l'unica espressione che mi è venuta in mente è quella della radio: sembrare una radio, parlare come una radio.

L'esempio del link lasciato da Chlapec nel post #3 è *chiarissimo* (probabilmente non è stato letto):

Berlusconi* habla por **los codos*. El primer ministro italiano *no se calla ni debajo del agua*.

Tradurlo con 

"Berlusconi è un chiacchierone . Il primo ministro italiano non sta zitto nemmeno sott'acqua" 

sarebbe non dico ridicolo, ma strapperebbe senz'altro più di un sorriso. Dubito che l'intenzione della frase in spagnolo fosse quella di strappare un sorriso benevolo... 
_[...]_


----------



## 0scar

A falta de una más expresión pintoresca *"chiacchierare senza sosta"* podría servir.


----------



## Azzurra

Quanti contribuiti, grazie! Davo per scontato che "hablar por los codos" significasse che una persona parla molto, ma non a vanvera, per questo escludevo dallo spettro semantico tutta una serie di frasi, non è così? Come dice Agró, altrimenti sarebbe stato "hablar sin ton ni son"...

Il contesto non chiarisce molto, sono due donne che si sottopongono a un trattamento in ospedale e si incontrano a ogni seduta; si tratta di una malattia grave, una delle due ha paura e sta zitta, l'altra invece parla in continuazione, fingendo di essere tranquilla e cerca di coinvolgere nella conversazione l'altra signora, senza esito positivo però. Non mi dispiace l'opzione "sembrare una radio" di Ursu-lab e quella più neutra di Oscar "parlare senza sosta"...


----------



## Valiska

Azzurra said:


> Quanti contribuiti, grazie! Davo per scontato che "hablar por los codos" significasse che una persona parla molto, ma non a vanvera, per questo escludevo dallo spettro semantico tutta una serie di frasi, non è così? Come dice Agró, altrimenti sarebbe stato "hablar sin ton ni son"...
> 
> Il contesto non chiarisce molto, sono due donne che si sottopongono a un trattamento in ospedale e si incontrano a ogni seduta; si tratta di una malattia grave, una delle due ha paura e sta zitta, l'altra invece parla in continuazione, fingendo di essere tranquilla e cerca di coinvolgere nella conversazione l'altra signora, senza esito positivo però. Non mi dispiace l'opzione "sembrare una radio" di Ursu-lab e quella più neutra di Oscar "parlare senza sosta"...



E perché invece non usare l'espressione che tu stessa hai utilizzato per spiegarci il contesto? "Parla in continuazione" rende perfettamente l'idea ;-)


----------



## Azzurra

Valiska said:


> E perché invece non usare l'espressione che tu stessa hai utilizzato per spiegarci il contesto? "Parla in continuazione" rende perfettamente l'idea ;-)



Dici? Ero indecisa tra questa, come ho scritto nel primo post, e "parlare a raffica" che mi sembrava più colorita... Però per quest'ultima ho il dubbio che sottolinei la velocità con cui si parla, e non è detto che la donna in questione parli velocemente... 

Mentre ti scrivo, mi viene in mente "parlare come una macchinetta"... Si dice? O è solo delle mie parti (Lombardia)? Anche se mi sa che è sinonimo di "a raffica"...


----------



## Valiska

Sí, io userei "parlare in continuazione". 

L'espressione "Parlare a macchinetta" non l'avevo mai sentita (sono pugliese), mentre "parlare a raffica" mi suggerisce lidea di velocitá che secondo me in questo contesto non va bene...


----------



## Neuromante

Perche no "Parla senza sosta"?
Definizione di "Habla por los codos""Habla sin parar" Piu chiaro di cosi.


----------



## Valiska

Sí, anche "parla senza sosta" andrebbe benissimo...


----------



## ursu-lab

Azzurra said:


> Mentre ti scrivo, mi viene in mente "parlare come una macchinetta"... Si dice? O è solo delle mie parti (Lombardia)? Anche se mi sa che è sinonimo di "a raffica"...



Si usa anche dalle mie (Emilia) e, credo, anche a Roma. Non so se è sinonimo di "raffica". 
A me ha sempre fatto venire in mente le macchinette *a molla*, che saltano in continuazione e se le carichi molto durano anche cinque minuti... 
Voglio dire che a me personalmente dà l'idea del "senza sosta".


----------



## Larroja

E "avere la parlantina sciolta"? Può avere anche un senso ironico...


----------



## gatogab

Lingua sciolta.


----------

